# Chelsea Handler



## David Baxter PhD (May 3, 2010)

"Having a baby is a _*huge* _responsibility. It's like a 5 year committment and you need to be ready for that." ~ Chelsea Handler

"I went out with a guy who once told me I didn?t need to drink to make myself more fun to be around. I told him, I?m drinking so that you?re more fun to be around." ~ Chelsea Handler 

"Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes reportedly sleep in separate bedrooms of their mansion, because Tom snores. They also have their own bathrooms?in case Katie has to get up in the middle of the night and ask Tom?s permission to pee. " ~ Chelsea Handler 

YouTube - Chelsea Handler on Letterman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh0qDWzjnGs


----------



## npd (May 3, 2010)

Are you a Letterman guy, Dr Baxter?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 3, 2010)

Yes, actually, though I'm never watching TV when he's on any more.

But in this case I found a link to Chelsea Handler and that Letterman interview came up...


----------



## npd (May 3, 2010)

He's the first guy I watched and like.

Kimmel rules the night now though, imo. Though I don't watch much tv anymore either.


----------

